# Scariest book(s) you've read



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

I think the last time I got truly scared when reading a book was back when I was a kid reading "And Then There Were None" by Agatha Christie. I feel like scaring myself with great books again, but I don't really know the horror/mystery genre well, any recommendations?


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

The short story book, Nightmare at 20,000 Feet by Richard Matheson has some pretty freaky stories. Sadly I'm usually not directly scared by books or movies. Mostly just sounds in the dark at night when I'm by myself.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Pet Sematary (sic) by Stephen King.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Merrian Webster's English Dictionary.
...
Yep.
Read a dictionary.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Frankenstein.

Freaked me out.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Merrian Webster's English Dictionary.
> ...
> Yep.
> Read a dictionary.


Wow I said scary not terrifying, have mercy on me.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Wow I said scary not terrifying, have mercy on me.


Parents wouldn't let me use the computer after I figured out how to look around the deepwet and accidentally ordered heroine.
TV is boring, and she only had romance commedy novels.
And a dictionary.
Soooo


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Parents wouldn't let me use the computer after I figured out how to look around the deepwet and accidentally ordered heroine.
> TV is boring, and she only had romance commedy novels.
> And a dictionary.
> Soooo


Sounds like the premise of a very scary story, you should write the book and let me know when you publish it so I can read it!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

IT by Stephen King. Or anything else by Stephen King obviously.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Are You There God? It's Me, Margaret. :shocked:


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> Are You There God? It's Me, Margaret. :shocked:


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

In Cold Blood is a good book 
it's a true story about a family who was murdered in their country home 
I was able to meet the psychologist who talked with the killers


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

msmiracleglitter said:


> In Cold Blood is a good book
> it's a true story about a family who was murdered in their country home
> I was able to meet the psychologist who talked with the killers


Like for a school project or something?


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> Like for a school project or something?


Yeah! He came and spoke to the students. It was really interesting!


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

msmiracleglitter said:


> I was able to meet the psychologist who talked with the killers


Oh wow! Must have been quite the unique experience, how was it?


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> Oh wow! Must have been quite the unique experience, how was it?


It was awesome! I remember him saying that one of the murderers was genuinely sorry for the deaths he caused but the other felt absolutely no remorse whatsoever


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

It, Fall of the House of Usher and Black Cat from Poe. Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark (those pictures...), and a haunted house themed Choose Your Own Adventure completely traumatized me as a little kid. 

The thread wasn't specifically about reading scary books while being a kid, but that's when I read all of my scary literature (read It in middle school), for some reason. I wonder why little kids like getting scared s**tless. 1st graders now where I work are very aware of Slenderman and FNAF.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

*7:06am*

The Omen by David Seltzer



666th post


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

WhereverIMayRoam said:


> The Omen by David Seltzer
> 
> 
> 
> 666th post


This and your post count is just plain perfection :laughing:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

The world of Djinn. :frustrating:


----------

